# Shakes itself to pieces in a very short time



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

good point ,

i think it's what we call ,

junk !

in a profesional way , of course .


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

...its a results of great intention with poor efforts.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Your first mistake was buying a black and decker tool!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I learned a long time ago that you get what you pay for. Quality is always worth the price. Black & Dicker is only meant for occasional homeowner use and not for serious woodworkers.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

I pitched my B&D mouse sander in the garbage when I finally bought a porter cable. I did not want to inflict the pain on anyone - not even to leave it on the side of the road with a "free" sign on it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Some times are bargains are not so good after all we all have learned the hard way


----------



## gko (Jul 8, 2009)

I used to like BD about 30 years ago but I think the move to be made as cheap as possible in China was a mistake. Recently I bought the highest rated BD string trimmer according to CR. Lasted 4 uses and belt slipped off the gear. Put it back on and this time the belt ripped. Everything flexed and really cheaply made. Went online and found that it had a ton of very negative reviews about its reliability. I bought a BD drill about 8 years ago and it started smoking after a few uses. That's it for me.


----------

